# Clen, Dosage, Length of time, questions.



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Not wanting any questions about my cycle or history these are GENERAL questions. So please stick to topic my UK-M Babes.

I've been majour bulking for 10 weeks on cycle, 10 weeks off cycle, so put on 2-3% unwanted BF. A nice load of heavy ass muscle, looking good, but 6pac is fading away... *Shame*

Clen -

Quick questions I need answered...

1. Average dosage of 60mcg in AM and 60mcg in PM would be a good decent intake? I'm 209lbs and 5"11 at about 14% BF

2. Could I run it 3 weeks straight off from day 1 of my cycle? (Alongside, Tren, Test)

I know it supposedly has an Anti-Catabolic effect to it, slightly anabolic, although probably not enough to notice, never the less this tells me that if Run alongside a good diet, with a anabolic cycle, effects can be desirable.

Considering this for my summer cut.

*Wanting to get to 220lbs, 10-11% BF.* I'm currently 209lbs and 14% BF.

Tren E (400mg EW) Week 1-10 (Wildcat)

Test E (800mg EW) Week 1-10 (Wildcat)

Clen (120mcg ED) Week 1-3 (Wildcat)

My diet will fit accordingly so leave that out for the moment please.

Opinions? Thoughts? Is this possible? Am I taking the best approach?

Cheers in advance, always get good responses from you guys.


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

Clen is usually cycled 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off due to the beta 2 receptors that clen binds to become saturated and down regulate.the only way to get around this is to use Ketotifen.Ketotifen's magic is that it upregulates the beta-receptors including the beta 2s that clen uses. As long as you are taking ketotifen, it will continue to clean these receptors, never allowing them to down regulate,it also means you can take 30% less to achieve the same results,Ive used it this way for 5 weeks with good results from it


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Absolute gold there. Thanks a lot. After a quick bit of research I've found this though.



> Benadryl (the anti-histimine) can also be used for this same purpose, and is 10x cheaper and infinitely more available to most people.


So maybe Benadryl might be a better option than Ketotifen, Unless there's more behind it? I'm probably only going to run Clen for 3 weeks alongside, that and a new strict diet should be enough. Thoughts?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mate ive heard the whole Benadryl thing is a complete myth so i wouldn't and have never bothered.

First off WC have stopped production of Clen as China banned it.

Secondly dont take any in the evening as you will not sleep, take it all in the morning. I pyramid my dose up starting at 1 tab a day (40mcg) then when i stop noticing the shakes i up it to 2 tabs a day and keep going like that for 2 weeks then i will have 2 weeks off.

The whole 'anabolic' effect is really overated as well mate, i think you have to take a massive dose to notice anything like that and that is bordering on dangerous.

It's best used as a fat burner that speeds up the metabolism coupled with a very clean low carb diet and regular low intensity cardio for 45mins at least 4 times a week.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

The benedryl referred to for this purpose is actually the American stuff which contains diphenhydramine and is different to the Benedryl you can buy here. Diphenylhydramine is the main ingredient in a number of cheap sleep supliments such as ASDA's own brand called sleep aid. However I am not convinced it really helps anywhere near as much as Ketotifen.

You will probably get far better results taking clen for 2 weeks, at a dose of upto 120mg (in one single dose - since it has a half life of about 36 hours so there is no point splitting it), followed by 2 weeks of an ECA stack.


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

AS Matt2 says about the Benadryl its only the american boards you will hear say to use it


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Mate ive heard the whole Benadryl thing is a complete myth so i wouldn't and have never bothered.
> 
> First off WC have stopped production of Clen as China banned it.
> 
> ...


All over it mate. And disappointing about WC not producing it anymore, I've got a product list with it on there still. Will have to have a chat with my mate to see where else he can get it 

I think like you said. I'll just hit 2 weeks on, 2 off. See how I'm looking at the end of 4 weeks, then decide if I smash another 2 out. Cheers for the sound advice.



> The benedryl referred to for this purpose is actually the American stuff which contains diphenhydramine and is different to the Benedryl you can buy here. Diphenylhydramine is the main ingredient in a number of cheap sleep supliments such as ASDA's own brand called sleep aid. However I am not convinced it really helps anywhere near as much as Ketotifen.
> 
> You will probably get far better results taking clen for 2 weeks, at a dose of upto 120mg (in one single dose - since it has a half life of about 36 hours so there is no point splitting it), followed by 2 weeks of an ECA stack.


Cheers for the input mate, I'll probably not bother with Ketotifen or 'US' Benadryl and just run 2 on 2 off, possibly followed by a ECA stack.. Don't know much about ECA stuff tbh, as I haven't looked into Fat loss agents until recently.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Not a problem at all mate. Yea i was disappointed when they stopped but i take Alpha Pharma clen which is just as good so cant complain 

Just remember your diet will be the key to your fat loss, clen will just help :thumb:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Alpha pharma astralean clen is supposed to be fantastic. Hope so as I've just got some 

I'm going to run it 2 days on 2 days off same as my T3 after reading Ausbuilts threads.

Quick question, how are you planning on adding another 11lbs to current weight whilst dropping 3-4% b/f on a cut??

Only asking as I'm similar stats 5"11 14% and 218lb


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Not a problem at all mate. Yea i was disappointed when they stopped but i take Alpha Pharma clen which is just as good so cant complain
> 
> Just remember your diet will be the key to your fat loss, clen will just help :thumb:


I've just started on AP clen, Its good stuff! 2 tabs has got me rattling!


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Alpha pharma astralean clen is supposed to be fantastic. Hope so as I've just got some
> 
> I'm going to run it 2 days on 2 days off same as my T3 after reading Ausbuilts threads.
> 
> ...


High Protein, Med-Low Carbs - No Fats.

I'll be running Clen with High Test, Tren, And possibly Winny.

If I can get my diet spot on with support of supplements and protein shakes, There's no reason over 10 weeks I can't lose a 2-3% BF and still be slowly getting lean gains. It's ambitious I admit, But I normally gain 14-16lbs on a cycle. I'm planning on being much stricter, and upping my game. I'd be happy with a 2-3% Fat loss and 3-5lb gain in all honesty though.


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> I've just started on AP clen, Its good stuff! 2 tabs has got me rattling!


I need to get me some AP gear. It sounds like it's the dog's bollocks!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

iElite said:


> High Protein, Med-Low Carbs - No Fats.
> 
> I'll be running Clen with High Test, Tren, And possibly Winny.
> 
> If I can get my diet spot on with support of supplements and protein shakes, There's no reason over 10 weeks I can't lose a 2-3% BF and still be slowly getting lean gains. It's ambitious I admit, But I normally gain 14-16lbs on a cycle. I'm planning on being much stricter, and upping my game. I'd be happy with a 2-3% Fat loss and 3-5lb gain in all honesty though.


I would still have fats mate they are important.

Mate by the sounds of it you are dedicated and are willing to put in the time so i see no problem with you achieving this. When i was on the same Tren i was doing no cardio although my diet was so much better than before and i lost bf and gained size people said it was the best i had looked ever.... until now im doing this comp diet 

I like the fact that you're ambitious but the goals you have set are realistic :thumbup1:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Again same cycle as myself Test, tren and winny with T3 and clen.

I want to loose at least 4-5% bf and will obviously be going in to a calorie deficit to achieve it.

Don't see how you will be gaining much muscle doing this though!

I know I will be definitely under my current weight by at least 10-12lbs when finished but looking a lot better for it


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

P.s my diet will be high protein, medium fats and low carbs


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I would still have fats mate they are important.
> 
> Mate by the sounds of it you are dedicated and are willing to put in the time so i see no problem with you achieving this. When i was on the same Tren i was doing no cardio although my diet was so much better than before and i lost bf and gained size people said it was the best i had looked ever.... until now im doing this comp diet
> 
> I like the fact that you're ambitious but the goals you have set are realistic :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, I'm going to do a Cycle Log with Pictures and Stuff. I'm not gonna talk the talk without backing it up  I will do it, or atleast really push hard to hit my goals.

I'd love to compete in a year or two. From the looks of your Avi you'll be doing f*cking well. Best of luck mate!

I meant to say Low Fats, no NO fats whatsoever, my bad. Stuff like Avacado's, PB ect. Will be my fat source.



> Again same cycle as myself Test, tren and winny with T3 and clen.
> 
> I want to loose at least 4-5% bf and will obviously be going in to a calorie deficit to achieve it.
> 
> ...


You can do it mate honestly. Set your diet tight as you can. We're slightly different though, I won't be compromising as much on diet. I'm not aiming to lose a SHED load of fat. Just using the Clen to assist my diet and fasted cardio to help trim a few % off to get me looking at about 10-11% for a nice dry lean look ready for the beaches.

You seem to be more aimed solely at fat loss? If that's the case it'll be much harder to maintain muscle. Why not go for slow lean gains and just trim a bit off at a time. Will take longer to achieve your final goal but you won't need to compromise size or any uneccessary wastage.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

clen is great when used safely, i used it 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, but because of my body mass, i need more towards the end of my 2 weeks cycle of it, so i was using way over the recomended dose, and as soon as i came off, i almost became dependent on it, my body needed it to keep me going because i was so used to the buzz of clen, and my chest got tighter and i found it harder to do cardio exercises, never the less i will use it again, but on a 2 day on 2 day off


----------

